# Where are the reports from the opening day snapper fishermen?



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Was too rough for me today. Plus my anniversary also got in the way... Where are the reports from you guys that went out?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't you hear? Red Snapper are extinct! No one caught any...

;-)


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> Didn't you hear? Red Snapper are extinct! No one caught any...
> 
> ;-)


Shit. I heard that but was hoping it wasn't true. Damn, that sucks. No more ARS left in the northern Gulf. Guess the suits in Tallahassee do know more than we do.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Had to work today ,but some buddies went from church went about 15 miles out .caught 12 nothing big just average20 inchers.They did say they got beat up pretty bad !!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

licking there wounds probably


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

We went out this morning. Caught some bait right out side destin past. Boy was that fun. Was rough as hell. Then went out and rode the 4 to 5 foot waves. We caught our limit of snapper plus a few and keep the biggest ones. Plus caught a cobia grouper and trigger fish. Besides get sea sick for the first time ever i had a blast.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Snapper*

Fished 25 miles SSW of Destin after making bait in the pass. Wouldn't have even considered if we weren't in the North light tourney rough as heck in the morning and it improved only slightly in the PM. Caught a limit of decent ARS biggest 11-15 several triggers 25 lbs king and a 150 lbs bull shark. The east wind had the bite a little messed up. Didn't win anything in the tourney arrived to late to weigh in the king (thanks again to the weather) the winning snapper was just under 25 lbs and the winning king was a real whooper less than 6 lbs.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel better now


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Look out today... it is really nice


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the population will take a hit today, it only 2 feet at the buoy.... MUCH better conditions!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

watched from the beach yesterday...small craft advisory and crazy swells.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck to you guys today. Anniversary yesterday and my sons birthday today. I am out this weekend.


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

No one caught any...


----------

